# Shower Heads



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

*Replaced the factory shower head?*​
*Did you replace your factory shower head?*

Yes3358.93%No2341.07%


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I had an issue with the factory shower head. It just used to much water and I was constantly ending with a freezing shower. I went to a CW and got a $15 replacement that claimed to save water. While I can now get a full shower without freezing, the shower head is pretty generic and most of the settings of the 8-10 different settings do the same thing. CW had a $40 unit that supposedly built pressure and used on 1.3gpm. I wondered if anyone has tried a different shower head, which one, and does it work better and make your hot water last longer?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Traveling Tek said:


> I had an issue with the factory shower head. It just used to much water and I was constantly ending with a freezing shower. I went to a CW and got a $15 replacement that claimed to save water. While I can now get a full shower without freezing, the shower head is pretty generic and most of the settings of the 8-10 different settings do the same thing. CW had a $40 unit that supposedly built pressure and used on 1.3gpm. I wondered if anyone has tried a different shower head, which one, and does it work better and make your hot water last longer?


I take short showers so i did not have a problem.... but my wife and her long hair did....So we put this in Oxygenics and it works Awesome....Lots of pressure and she can rinse her hair clean and enjoy a good shower!!

Couple of friends have gotten it and they all love it as well......... Definitely worth it!!

Clarke


----------



## texastraveler (Jun 7, 2010)

Oxygenics, best mod i've made..


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

texastraveler said:


> Oxygenics, best mod i've made..


x2 on the oxygenics shower head. Probably not my best mod I've made, but it ranks near the top. One, good flow and pressure when it's "On" and when you turn it to the "water saver" position, you still get a nice small stream.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

KTMRacer said:


> Oxygenics, best mod i've made..


Good flow and pressure when it's "On" and when you turn it to the "water saver" position, you still get a nice small stream.
[/quote]

we are talking about the shower head right....LOL............. sorry but when i read how you wrote that...... I was picturing Grumpy old men talking about something else........ LOL


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

So, there is no "off" position on the Oxygenics? Do you still save water? I think I'd like to get one of these...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't changed mine, but I have been able to stand in my shower with the water running non-stop for 10 minutes or more, and I am not one to take cool showers either.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

john7349 said:


> So, there is no "off" position on the Oxygenics? Do you still save water? I think I'd like to get one of these...


not completely off, but yes, you do save water if you use the "water saver" position while your soaping up. I didn't want one that turned all the way off anyway.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Oxygenics, best mod i've made..


Good flow and pressure when it's "On" and when you turn it to the "water saver" position, you still get a nice small stream.
[/quote]

we are talking about the shower head right....LOL............. sorry but when i read how you wrote that...... I was picturing Grumpy old men talking about something else........ LOL
[/quote]

I knew after I posted my reply it wouldn't take long for the zingers to start flying!


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

john7349 said:


> So, there is no "off" position on the Oxygenics? Do you still save water? I think I'd like to get one of these...


You can buy an on/off valve from Home Depot and it works just like the factory on/off. You just put in line with the hose. I did this with my oxygenics and works great and you do save water. I found that you do not have to turn the water valves open as far to get good pressure. I can't remember what the the valve mfg was but it is in the plumbing section at Home Depot and cost around $5.00 The modification was well woth it.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

maddog said:


> So, there is no "off" position on the Oxygenics? Do you still save water? I think I'd like to get one of these...


You can buy an on/off valve from Home Depot and it works just like the factory on/off. You just put in line with the hose. I did this with my oxygenics and works great and you do save water. I found that you do not have to turn the water valves open as far to get good pressure. I can't remember what the the valve mfg was but it is in the plumbing section at Home Depot and cost around $5.00 The modification was well woth it.
[/quote]

X100 on the Oxygenics.

I purchased the on/off valve from Home Depot, but I found it was no better than using the collar on the Oxygenics in stopping the water flow - which it didn't do, as there was a 1/4" stream of cold water continually coming out. I now just turn use the collar to reduce the water flow to its lowest position, then let the showerhead hang down into the tub.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

raynardo said:


> So, there is no "off" position on the Oxygenics? Do you still save water? I think I'd like to get one of these...


You can buy an on/off valve from Home Depot and it works just like the factory on/off. You just put in line with the hose. I did this with my oxygenics and works great and you do save water. I found that you do not have to turn the water valves open as far to get good pressure. I can't remember what the the valve mfg was but it is in the plumbing section at Home Depot and cost around $5.00 The modification was well woth it.
[/quote]

X100 on the Oxygenics.

I purchased the on/off valve from Home Depot, but I found it was no better than using the collar on the Oxygenics in stopping the water flow - which it didn't do, as there was a 1/4" stream of cold water continually coming out. I now just turn use the collar to reduce the water flow to its lowest position, then let the showerhead hang down into the tub.
[/quote]

Hint: If your water goes cold when the water flow is reduced to minimum, here is a fix to try.

The cause, in many cases, is a one way check valve on the HWH hot water OUTPUT line. Usually there because mfg use a bypass kit with only one shutoff valve. Solution, toss the damm check valve and replace the bypass system with the old fashioned bypass with two 1/4 turn valves. That check valve won't flow correctly when the hot water volume goes way down, so you end up with to much cold water.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

KTMRacer said:


> Hint: If your water goes cold when the water flow is reduced to minimum, here is a fix to try.
> 
> The cause, in many cases, is a one way check valve on the HWH hot water OUTPUT line. Usually there because mfg use a bypass kit with only one shutoff valve. Solution, toss the damm check valve and replace the bypass system with the old fashioned bypass with two 1/4 turn valves. That check valve won't flow correctly when the hot water volume goes way down, so you end up with to much cold water.


Or add a check valve to the cold water line to the shower so that it has the same low flow pressure drop in line. This will maintain the balance of pressures and flows. Cheaper and easier to do then replumbing the water heater.


----------



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

This is awesome. We have one of these showerheads in our bathroom at home and it is excellent. Definitely have to get one of these for the trailer. Now, just to find out where I can purchase a handheld one in Canada.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Jazzysue said:


> This is awesome. We have one of these showerheads in our bathroom at home and it is excellent. Definitely have to get one of these for the trailer. Now, just to find out where I can purchase a handheld one in Canada.


Oxygenics Canada


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

Is this an easy Mod?? I don't want to ask my DH to do it since he'll roll his eyes at me to adding to his list.









Is it just a matter of changing out the shower head or do you have to change out the entire hose, etc? (I am trying to picture how the hose is attached and wondering how easy it is to take it a part and put a new one on)

TIA


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Hint: If your water goes cold when the water flow is reduced to minimum, here is a fix to try.
> 
> The cause, in many cases, is a one way check valve on the HWH hot water OUTPUT line. Usually there because mfg use a bypass kit with only one shutoff valve. Solution, toss the damm check valve and replace the bypass system with the old fashioned bypass with two 1/4 turn valves. That check valve won't flow correctly when the hot water volume goes way down, so you end up with to much cold water.


Or add a check valve to the cold water line to the shower so that it has the same low flow pressure drop in line. This will maintain the balance of pressures and flows. Cheaper and easier to do then replumbing the water heater.
[/quote]

DW had me replace the kitchen sink faucet with one of the One handled faucets, so redoing the water heater also fixed the "cold water" at the sink when she turned the flow down doing dishes.

Either is a good solution. Suprised at how many folks end up putting up with the shower cold water because they don't know what causes it and how easy it is to fix.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

New England Camper said:


> Is this an easy Mod?? I don't want to ask my DH to do it since he'll roll his eyes at me to adding to his list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Oxygenics came with a hose. Disconnect (unscrew) the factory hose at the faucets in the shower, and screw on the new shower head hose. The shower head comes with a hose and it was a 5 minute job to assemble and install in the shower.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

hautevue said:


> Is this an easy Mod?? I don't want to ask my DH to do it since he'll roll his eyes at me to adding to his list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Oxygenics came with a hose. Disconnect (unscrew) the factory hose at the faucets in the shower, and screw on the new shower head hose. The shower head comes with a hose and it was a 5 minute job to assemble and install in the shower.
[/quote]

X2...quick and easy. When I shut the water off using the Oxygenics' shutoff I get a very small dribble of water, certainly not a stream, which cuts water use way down while lathering up. One of the best mods I've done!


----------



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

well guys it sounds like you can stick with the stock shower head just by removing the check valve on the HWH.


----------



## kelly (Aug 18, 2010)

I looked at my WH this weekend and didnt see any check valve installed. i guess I need to look into a new faucet for the shower with better control . i hate bumping the cold water knob during my shower in the large shower stall. it will either burn you up or give you frost bite. I try and lower the shower pressure so the shower will last a little longer.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I replaced my stock shower head with the Oxygenics this weekend - it was the best mod since the MaxxAir vents. Totally changed the shower - my wife & daughters love it. Finally took a shower in the OB where I really felt clean when I got out.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah after running the oxegenics head for a a couple months now I love it. My faucets on the other hand, I hate. I have to constantly watch them. The hot likes to creep up on it's own or down. It's loose feeling. But if I get it just right I can get a full long shower out of it.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> Hint: If your water goes cold when the water flow is reduced to minimum, here is a fix to try.
> 
> The cause, in many cases, is a one way check valve on the HWH hot water OUTPUT line. Usually there because mfg use a bypass kit with only one shutoff valve. Solution, toss the damm check valve and replace the bypass system with the old fashioned bypass with two 1/4 turn valves. That check valve won't flow correctly when the hot water volume goes way down, so you end up with to much cold water.


Or add a check valve to the cold water line to the shower so that it has the same low flow pressure drop in line. This will maintain the balance of pressures and flows. Cheaper and easier to do then replumbing the water heater.
[/quote]

Thanks to the both of you. We decided to camp in the driveway tonight, for our first time before we take the 312BH out. I ordered the oxygenics shower head before we took delivery. I was the first to try the shower, and the first to get the cold stream when I tried to shut the flow down. I think I'll be adding a check valve. We have little ones who are more likely to not monitor their water usage well, so I think it'd be wise to add the check valve vs. swapping out the bypass setup.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have found that I can turn the water pretty much all the way down at the faucet, get wet, get soaped, and then add a little more flow to rinse. I like a longer hot shower and I hate turning the water off to soap up. That was one of things I hated about the old shower head. I ran out of water before I felt clean, even with stopping the flow to soap up. Now I am usually done before the water goes cold. Just the way I like it. 

My hot water faucet feels loose though. I have found that I get the temp adjusted then pull the plunger to turn the shower on and the hot water will gradually crank itself way up. This kills my hot water very quickly. I have to turn on the shower then readjust the flow.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm hearing so many good things about the Oxygenics shower head but I don't see anywhere the logic/description of *why* it is so great... I mean a showerhead is a showerhead... what's in the Oxygenics that makes it so unique?
I'd like to get one, I just want to know how it achieves the "magic"! Thanks.

Bruce


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

MacTeam said:


> I'm hearing so many good things about the Oxygenics shower head but I don't see anywhere the logic/description of *why* it is so great... I mean a showerhead is a showerhead... what's in the Oxygenics that makes it so unique?
> I'd like to get one, I just want to know how it achieves the "magic"! Thanks.
> 
> Bruce


Well, someone at that company studied fluid dynamics.









It basically pulls air into the water stream to increase the volume of fluid (water and air) coming through the nozzel. The nozzle then takes advantage of the increased volume to accelerate the water flow, thereby giving you the force of a household shower with the minimalistic flow provided by rv pumps...

Or go here:Oxygenics Magic


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

It's actually less water then a normal shower head. 1.5gpm but it get pressurized (with air) to make it feel like more.  Hence double the shower time of your factory 3-4 gpm shower head. (in ******* terms)


----------

